# Changing the style of my condo



## Elzabeth (Jan 14, 2011)

We just bought a condo in Florida, and there is brown crown molding all over the place!
The walls are Khaki color, so the style at this point is Mediterranean.
The area is much more a beach, marina area and I would like to go for a brighter and more contemporary style.
HOW DO I DO THAT???
thanks
Elazabeth


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Elazabeth, do you have any pictures of the existing that you could post?

Andy.


----------



## Elzabeth (Jan 14, 2011)

This is the image of the living room, and it's details.
If anyone could help me...i would be thankful!
Elzabeth


----------



## Elzabeth (Jan 14, 2011)

*Right hand side of Living room*

Right hand side of Living room.
As we can see it's too Mediterranean.
I need to be more contemporary/modern to brighten up and 
flow with the beach and marina environment.
Thanks, hope someone can help me, Andy?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Elzabeth, yeah that coco brown trim has to go.

There are so many variables that go into interior design it is just too difficult to say with any authority what you could do to improve the space (and that space needs improving). 
You should get yourself a designer with a good reputation or one recommended by a friend of yours. Someone on the internet in a DIY forum that doesn't know you or your tastes would be a waste of time, but hey, what the heck I'll take a shot.
Ditch the trim altogether. Keep the Travertine flooring. Colors running to the oranges and peaches for the walls with strategically placed teal blues and greens in differing hues. Light and neutral natural fabrics for furniture. Tempered glass table tops. etc. etc. etc.

Here is something I did for a nice couple here in CA. Newport Beach. It has a Nanna door like yours which is a terrific addition to any living space. 

Not much help I know.

Andy.

The colors are all wrong for your place but this couple liked the browns and neutrals.


----------



## Elzabeth (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG Andy, thank you so much!!
This has been such a help!!!
Your example is more or less like I was thinking, but yes without that color.
But when you say ditch the trim, do you mean pull it out??? or paint it in white? There is really too much of it all over the condo!
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Elzabeth,
Depending on how far you want to take it?
You could take the center part of the wall going into the dining room out.
Which would open your space up tremendously.
And incorporate an arch and columns in that spot like Andy's photo.:thumbup:


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

The good Sir has a darn good idea there.

Actually it is not a photo but a Raytrace rendering I did for the client before construction.
I will look fro the after photos.

Andy.


----------



## Elzabeth (Jan 14, 2011)

*Sir's idea*

Yes thank you so much for your idea, Sir!
Now, the space he suggested is our family room.
The dining room is actually in the left side of the first picture.
BUT, I am seriously thinking about that opinion of putting the dining table there...really interesting....WOW i am thinking about it RIGHT NOW with my husband!
I can do a lot there, and that is why I need to decide before I move in!
THANK you GUYS so much!!!
This has really helped me..all of your imputs!:thumbup:


----------



## Clayburn (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like you have a nice view.


----------

